# Scoliosis x-ray



## Kimberley (Dec 30, 2010)

What would be the best CPT in the below scenario:  72010 or 72069 or 72080

SCOLIOSIS SERIES, TWO VIEWS, 12/29/10 AT 0754 HOURS 


HISTORY:
Scoliosis follow-up.


DISCUSSION:
Standing AP and lateral views of the entire spine were performed.

Comparison is made to a study dated 11/18/09.

Dextroscoliosis persists in the thoracolumbar spine. The curvature has increased slightly in severity with a Cobb angle of 34 degrees between the top of T5 and the bottom of L2. No kyphosis has developed. No spondylolysis is seen.

The vertebrae are in good alignment on lateral view.


IMPRESSION:
Slightly increased dextroscoliosis of the thoracolumbar s


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 3, 2011)

Help!!

Thanks


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 4, 2011)

Can anyone help/suggest the right CPT code?

thanks

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Franklin, TN


----------



## molivier (Jan 4, 2011)

*Scoli Xray*

Have you looked at  72069?

CPT 72069      
CPT Description
Radiologic examination, spine, thoracolumbar, standing (scoliosis) 
Lay Description
The physician takes and examines an x-ray image of the spine from the front of the body to check for any abnormal curvature of the spine.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 4, 2011)

Report states entire spine.....would 72010, not be appropriate?


----------

